# 「ドッグス」はいつの日か「ドッグズ」になるのか？



## natrium

以前から不思議に思っていたことは、英語の名詞の複数形が日本語化した場合の"-s"の発音です。「ス」になるのか「ズ」になるのか？

日本プロ野球の球団名を考えると、「ドラゴンズ」「ホークス」「ファイターズ」などは、英語の発音と同じですが、「タイガース」は、英語とは違っています。昔ながらの球団だから？と思ったのですが、「楽天」も「イーグルス」です。

また、「ドッグ」や「ソング」は「ドッグス」「ソングス」と表記されることがほとんどです。シュガーベイブのアルバムに「SONGS」というのがありますが、その日本語表記も「ソングス」です。「山下達郎ほどの人がなぜ？」と思ったこともありました。

"windows"は「ウィンドウズ」で定着しています。

一体どのようなルールが働いているのでしょうか。いつか「ドッグス」が「ドッグズ」になる日が来るのでしょうか。

PS 最近、このforumを知ったnew comerです。日本語でスレッドを立ててもよかったのでしょうか。ルールに違反するようでしたら、削除します。


----------



## YangMuye

> 一体どのようなルールが働いているのでしょうか。いつか「ドッグス」が「ドッグズ」になる日が来るのでしょうか。


逆に「ウインドウズ」が「ウインドウス」になるかも知れませんね。

そもそも「ウィンドウズ」や「ドラゴンズ」などは、「呉音」のような、聞こえた発音をそのまま表記するもので、
「イーグルス」「タイガース」は、「漢音」のような、実際に聞いたことのない発音も推測できる、体系性を重視した表記
なのではないでしょうか。

「pizza」も「ピーザ」でなく、「ピザ」ですよね。（「ピッツァ」とも言いますが。）


----------



## natrium

YangMuyeさん、ご返事ありがとうございます。

「呉音」「漢音」については、よく知りませんでした。まだ完全には理解できていませんが、音読みが二種類ある漢字が多いのは、そのような理由があるわけですね。

ただ、漢字の音読みの場合、「呉音」と「漢音」の二者択一ではなく、一つの漢字が二種類の音読みを持っています。「タイガース」の場合、「タイガーズ」という「正しい」読み方はあまり聞いたことがありません。「タイガース」のほぼ一択だと思います。

漢字の場合も、個々の漢字ではなく、「世間」「中間」のように熟語化すると、それぞれ「セケン」「チュウカン」のように、読みが固定化されているのかと思ったのですが、「金色」の場合は「コンジキ」「キンイロ」の二者択一です。ただ、現在では、「コンジキ」は劣勢で、「金色夜叉（尾崎紅葉）」のような場合にしか使われないことを考えると、やはり「固定化」の傾向はあるのかもしれません。

私が「ドッグズになる日が来るのか？」と思ったのは、「ウィンドウズ」のように、英語的に「正しい」読みが増えているように思えたからです。ところが、「楽天Eagles」は比較的新しい単語であるにもかかわらず、しかも社長の意向で社内で英語公用化されているにもかかわらず、「イーグルズ」ではなく「イーグルス」になっているので、不思議に思ったのです。

「Eagles [i:glz]」を「イーグルズ」ではなく、「イーグルス」としたのは、単なる偶然なのか、何かの必然なのか疑問に思ったのです。

「イーグルス」を考えると、単純に「－ス」が優勢で、YangMuyeさんが言われるように、むしろ「ウンドウス」になる日が来るのかもしれませんね。


----------



## natrium

「The Blues Brothers」という私の大好きな映画があります。私は今までずっと「ブルースブラザー*ズ*」だと思っていました。wikipediaのタイトルも「ブルースブラザー*ズ*」となっています。ところが、説明を読むと「ブルースブラザー*ス*」となっているではありませんか。

Amazonで確認すると「ブルースブラザー*ス*」となっています。よく考えると、私はDVDを持っていたので今確認すると、「ブルースブラザー*ス*」でした！

何だかショックです。「ブルースブラザー*ス*」だと、「The Blues Brothers」じゃないみたいです。全然coolじゃないです。

よく考えると「ブルー*ス*」は「ブルー*ス*」でいいのか？「ブルー*ズ*」じゃないのか？

何だか混沌としています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

こんにちは。
母語のフォーラムでスレッドを立てることは以前にもあっていたので、ルール違反ではないと思いますよ。

私は、それらの言葉は『外来語』『和製英語』の類であると思います。
例えば、『グモニン』の方が近くても、『グッド・モーニング』と表記するようになったのは、最初に紹介したヒトたちがそう決めたからだと思います。
『シャープペンシル』がa mechanical pencil と言うべきでも、最初にそう定義されちゃった。なぜか。

『ス』と『ズ』が変わることは実際にあっています。
私が子供の頃の40－50年前は、英語の授業で、英語の先生が、「日本語では『スムース』ですが、英語ではsmoothの最後は『ず』と濁るので、日本語と英語の発音は違います、」と教えていました。（ていうか、舌をかむ発音なので土台違うのですがね。lol )
けれども最近は『スムーズ』と言う方が『スムース』よりも増えてきていますでしょう？
このように、言葉は変わっていくので、あと50年もすれば、『タイガーズ』に変わっているかもしれませんね。：）


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> そもそも「ウィンドウズ」や「ドラゴンズ」などは、「呉音」のような、聞こえた発音をそのまま表記するもので、
> 「イーグルス」「タイガース」は、「漢音」のような、実際に聞いたことのない発音も推測できる、体系性を重視した表記
> なのではないでしょうか。


するどいご指摘だと思うのですが、逆じゃないでしょうか？
「イーグルス」や「タイガース」が聞こえた発音をそのまま表記したもの＆その適用で他も「ス」を使う慣例になった「呉音」のようなもので、
「ウィンドウズ」や「ドラゴンズ」がオリジナルの英語の発音ルールから体系性を重視した「漢音」のようなもの、
のように思います。
一昔前に輸入された外来語である「ベット/bed」や「バック/bag」のように、日本語の持つ音韻体系から聞き取った音を日本語風に表記していたものも、近年では、元の言語そのものの体系にあわせて本来あるべき発音(に近いもの)に修正しようとする動きがありますね。

しかし、日本人の耳だからかもしれませんが、実際の発音を聞くと、例えば「songs」や「dogs」は、言い切りの形ではかなり[s]に近い発音になっていると思います。(後ろに母音が来ると[z]になりますが。）発話者の頭の中では「有声音」でも、実際に発音された音そのものがその通りの音かというとそうではないことはけっこうあると思われます。英語nativeで音声学をやってらっしゃる方に聞いてみないと本当のところはわかりませんが。

例) citi*z*enship [sɪ́tɪzənʃɪ̀p]
http://ejje.weblio.jp/content/citizenship
[zən]が[sən]と発音されているように聞こえます。元の citizenの方は、米語[zn]と英語[sn]で違うとのことで何か関係あるかもしれません。(個人的には[sn]しか聞いたことがありませんが、地域性かも。)


----------



## natrium

> こんにちは。
> 母語のフォーラムでスレッドを立てることは以前にもあっていたので、ルール違反ではないと思いますよ。


ありがとうございます。安心しました。



> 私は、それらの言葉は『外来語』『和製英語』の類であると思います。
> 例えば、『グモニン』の方が近くても、『グッド・モーニング』と表記するようになったのは、最初に紹介したヒトたちがそう決めたからだと思います。
> 『シャープペンシル』がa mechanical pencil と言うべきでも、最初にそう定義されちゃった。なぜか。


最初に紹介した人次第ということですかね。その場合に、「音重視」か「表記重視（ローマ字読み重視？）」の差なのかもしれませんね。

ただ、「楽天イーグルス」の場合に、その「最初に決めた人」がどういう理由で「ス」に決めたのか知りたい気もします。

「smooth」については、たしかに、最近は「スムーズ」のほうが優勢だと思います。というか、私も若くはないのですが、昔は「スムース」が一般だったとは知りませんでした。学生時代に

「smoothはスムーズにスムーズ。looseはルーズで本当はルース。」

と覚えて、かえって混乱した経験があります。


----------



## natrium

> しかし、日本人の耳だからかもしれませんが、実際の発音を聞くと、例えば「songs」や「dogs」は、言い切りの形ではかなり[s]に近い発音になっていると思います。(後ろに母音が来ると[z]になりますが。）発話者の頭の中では「有声音」でも、実際に発音された音そのものがその通りの音かというとそうではないことはけっこうあると思われます。英語nativeで音声学をやってらっしゃる方に聞いてみないと本当のところはわかりませんが。


ああ、たしかにそうですね。辞書的には/z/とあるので、そちらを優先して書いたのですが、実は私も「s」に聞こえていました。自分の耳よりも、辞書の表記を優先していたわけです。

その辺りに、実は混乱の原因があるのかもしれませんね。


----------



## Tonky

最近の有名な例では、丸の内ビル*ヂ*ング→丸の内ビル*ディ*ングがありますので、スがズに変わっていく可能性は十分あると思いますよ。

もともとは"DI"のカタカナ化でビル*ヂ*ングでしたが、"ヂ"が"ジ"と同じ音になってしまったのと、古臭く聞こえるようになってしまったため(だったかと思いますが)、新しい表記の"ディ"で、丸の内も大名古屋もビルディングに変わってしまい、個人的にはこういうのはさびしいです。
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/大名古屋ビルヂング#.E5.90.8D.E7.A7.B0.E3.81.AB.E3.81.A4.E3.81.84.E3.81.A6


----------



## natrium

「ビルヂング」を読んで、「そういえば内田百間の随筆に似たようなのがあったな」と思って本棚を探したら偶然一冊目で見つけることができました。



> 私は一体いつ頃からチースをチーズと云い出したのかと考えて見ると不思議な気持ちがする。大学生の当時はたしかにチースと云っていたのであって、その時分にさも英語を知っているらしくチーズと云ったりするのは歯が浮く事の様に考えていた。トマトがトメトで、ラジオがレジオだったりするのは一般に流行らずに終わったらしいが、チースはいつの間にかチーズになっている。そう思うとピスケットがまたビスケットに変わっているが、これなども私自身の言葉として、いつ頃からピをビに改めたか判然としない。（ものづくし「チース」：初出1939年）


「チース」から「チーズ」への変化は、「表記優先」から「音優先」のようですが、#6のTonkyさんの指摘を考えると、もしかして逆なのかもしれません。「トメト」や「レジオ」が定着しなかったのは、必ずしも「音優先」ではない証拠かもしれません。

「歯が浮く事のように考えていた」みたいなことも微妙に影響するのかなとも思います。「イーグルズ」は、その辺りが理由かもしれません。

同じページに、「訳語はバタが牛酪でチーズは乾酪と教わった。」とあります。「バター」という呼び方は当時はなかったようですが、「バタ」のほうが実際の音には近い気がします。

「複数のs」から少し離れましたが、呉音と漢音のことを考えると、特に統一的なルールはないと考えたほうがよい気がしてきました。


----------



## Vaan

Tonky said:


> 一昔前に輸入された外来語である「ベット/bed」や「バック/bag」のように、



どうでもいいことですが、bedとbagは今も昔も「ベッド」、「バッグ」ですよ。


----------



## natrium

「ビッグ」を「ビック」としている人は今でも多い気がします。東海地方には「酒やビック」というのがあります。「ビックカメラ」は「ビック」を英語の方言だとしているようですが、後付けのような気がします。

「グ」→「ク」

ということで、「濁音」→「清音」の傾向があるような気がしました。「ク」のほうが言いやすいのでしょうか。ただ、「人間ドック」を「人間ドッグ」と発音している人も多い気がします。http://wellnesskk.com/kenshin/

まぁ、この場合は「ドッグ（犬）」が影響しているのかもしれません。やはり「ルールなし」が正解なのでしょうか。


----------



## YangMuye

tonky said:


> するどいご指摘だと思うのですが、逆じゃないでしょうか？
> 「イーグルス」や「タイガース」が聞こえた発音をそのまま表記したもの＆その適用で他も「ス」を使う慣例になった「呉音」のようなもので、
> 「ウィンドウズ」や「ドラゴンズ」がオリジナルの英語の発音ルールから体系性を重視した「漢音」のようなもの、
> のように思います。


なるほど、逆でしたか。


tonky said:


> しかし、日本人の耳だからかもしれませんが、実際の発音を聞くと、例えば「songs」や「dogs」は、言い切りの形ではかなり[s]に近い発音になっていると思います。(後ろに母音が来ると[z]になりますが。）発話者の頭の中では「有声音」でも、実際に発音された音そのものがその通りの音かというとそうではないことはけっこうあると思われます。英語nativeで音声学をやってらっしゃる方に聞いてみないと本当のところはわかりませんが。


私も同じように聞こえています。
英語では、語頭と語末にある子音が無声音化しつつありますね。特に語頭では有声音が無気音、無声音が有気音になるのが普通です。（日本語もその傾向があるように感じます。）
語末では、完全に無声化することも結構あると思います。


natrium said:


> ということで、「濁音」→「清音」の傾向があるような気がしました。「ク」のほうが言いやすいのでしょうか。ただ、「人間ドック」を「人間ドッグ」と発音している人も多い気がします。http://wellnesskk.com/kenshin/
> まぁ、この場合は「ドッグ（犬）」が影響しているのかもしれません。やはり「ルールなし」が正解なのでしょうか。


ということは、日本人の方は「ツク」と「ッグ」をきちんと分別して発音しているというこどでしょうか。それとも、単に表記が違うのでしょうか。
nhk日本語発音アクセント辞典を聞きましたが、「ッグ」「ッド」は、濁って発音するケースもありますが、ほとんどの場合は「ック」「ット」と同じように聞こえます。


----------



## Tonky

natrium said:


> 「トメト」や「レジオ」が定着しなかったのは、必ずしも「音優先」ではない証拠かもしれません。


いろいろな考え方はありますが、どんなに「音優先」をしても、現実問題として、日本語の音韻体系で外国語を正確に表記すること自体に無理がありますよね。また、オーストラリアやイギリスの英語教師が、日本の小・中学校で、アメリカンな英語を教えられてる生徒達に "Not トメイトゥ, it's トマァトゥ" とやっているところを何度か目撃しました。生徒達は、教わったことと違う！と戸惑いつつも楽しそうでした。
気軽にカタカナで書いてしまいましたが、この「ト」にしても、日本語の「ト」と全く同じ音であるわけでもありませんしね！



natrium said:


> 「複数のs」から少し離れましたが、呉音と漢音のことを考えると、特に統一的なルールはないと考えたほうがよい気がしてきました。


SoLaTiDobermanさんが上で言われた通り、恣意的なものですよね。ただ、恣意的ではありますが、変化に対する規則性はあると思います。
呉音→漢音というのも、結局は「漢字使用者一般の慣用」から「正式に中国本土で学問をした留学層達の "正しい" 知識」、つまり当時の漢字使用者達および政府のエリート主義が呉音廃止の流れを作っていったものですから、今の外来語群が同じように、オリジナル言語を学んだ人達の "正しい" 知識で表記されるべきだという流れが来るのは、歴史を繰り返しているものだと思います。
面白いところは、どこからどこまでがそのエリート主義にのって変化して、変化しないものがどれだけ残るか、ですよね。

野球であれば、封殺の「ホースアウト」、本来はforced outなので「フォースアウト」という人が最近増えてきました。「打撃ホーム」はホームとの混乱を防ぐためか「打撃フォーム」になりました。私の母は、昔かなりの野球ファンでしたが、何度説明しても「バント」を「バンド」と言ってました。「バウンド」からきているようですが、ある年齢以上の野球ファンでは「バンド」と言ってる人が今もいらっしゃいます。

音楽は雑誌のライターさんに寄るところがかなり大きいと思います。The Meters というグループがあるのですが、学生時代はレコードで「ザ・メータース」と書かれているのを中古屋で発見すると狂喜したものですが、その後の人気？と再結成で音楽雑誌も復刻CDも全て「ザ・ミーターズ」になりました。ところが、最近、ituneでなぜかまた「ザ・メータース」という表記で発売されているのを発見して目が点。
また、Zachary Richardというザディコ、ケイジャン音楽のミュージシャンがいますが、その人のCDは最初は「ザッカリー・リチャード」と日本語表記されて売られていました。が、ある時から突然CDの名義が「リーシャール」とフランス語発音の日本語表記に変更されました。クレオール・フレンチのため、そちらを優先して、正式に「修正」されたようです。
ちょっと前に亡くなられた Michael Jacksonも「マイケル・ジャクソン」から「マイクル・ジャクスン」へ、という表記運動があった記憶がありますが、さて、定着してたんでしょうか・・・？追悼番組など、ほとんど「マイケル・ジャクソン」だった気がします。

神戸のメリケン・パークだけは、アメリカン・パークになったりすることはないと信じていますが、他はどんどん修正されていく運命にあるのかもしれません。今の慣用表記がどれだけ残っていくんでしょう。



Vaan said:


> どうでもいいことですが、bedとbagは今も昔も「ベッド」、「バッグ」ですよ。


どちらも使われている(いた)と思います。また、ベットは、もともとは、カルテなどとともに医療機器用語と一緒にドイツ語から来ているので、少なくとも最初は「ベット」で、英語借用により「ベッド」に交代したもののはずです。もう今は使われていないかもしれませんね。
「バック」は誤用からかもしれませんが、エルメスの「ケリーバック」は昔は女性の憧れでした。



natrium said:


> 「ビッグ」を「ビック」としている人は今でも多い気がします。東海地方には「酒やビック」というのがあります。「ビックカメラ」は「ビック」を英語の方言だとしているようですが、後付けのような気がします。
> 
> 「グ」→「ク」
> 
> ということで、「濁音」→「清音」の傾向があるような気がしました。「ク」のほうが言いやすいのでしょうか。ただ、「人間ドック」を「人間ドッグ」と発音している人も多い気がします。http://wellnesskk.com/kenshin/


英語の方言というのはこれまた面白い説明ですね　私も最初に「人間ドッグ」を聞いたときはびっくりしました。
なお「濁音」→「清音」のご参考まで　http://home.alc.co.jp/db/owa/jpn_npa?sn=260

日本語の音韻体系が、変化させている例は過去には多いですね。*キ*リシタンとか、*ガ*ラスとか。「キリシタン」は英語の「クリスチャン」になってしまい、歴史上のキリスト教徒だけを指すようになりましたが、「キリスト」教は「クライスト」教にはならなさそうですし、「ガラス」も「グラス」と棲み分けができたので生き残っています。


----------



## natrium

> いろいろな考え方はありますが、どんなに「音優先」をしても、現実問題として、日本語の音韻体系で外国語を正確に表記すること自体に無理がありますよね。また、オーストラリアやイギリスの英語教師が、日本の小・中学校で、アメリカンな英語を教えられてる生徒達に "Not トメイトゥ, it's トマァトゥ" とやっているところを何度か目撃しました。生徒達は、教わったことと違う！と戸惑いつつも楽しそうでした。
> 気軽にカタカナで書いてしまいましたが、この「ト」にしても、日本語の「ト」と全く同じ音であるわけでもありませんしね！


日本人が英語を学習する場合、どうしても「文字情報」中心になってしまいます（一般に母語以外の学習について言えることかもしれませんが）。その結果、最終ゴールが「書けること」になってしまう気がします。教える側もそうですが、教わる側も「どうやって（ノートに）書けばいいの？」みたいな。「tomato」の「to-」は「ト」と表記するしかないわけで、仮に「耳」からの情報としては英語の音を正しく受け取っていたとしても、最終的にはカタカナ発音が頭の中を支配してしまうのだと思います。

ネイティブの授業が楽しいのは、普段の「文字中心」の授業からの開放感もあるかもしれませんね。

ただ、最近聞いたラジオで学者の方が「最近、日本人は桑田をkuwataではなく、kwataと発音している。」と言っていました。私たちが気がつかない内に、「母音弱体化計画」が進行中なのでしょうか。


> 呉音→漢音というのも、結局は「漢字使用者一般の慣用」から「正式に中国本土で学問をした留学層達の "正しい" 知識」、つまり当時の漢字使用者達および政府のエリート主義が呉音廃止の流れを作っていったものですから、今の外来語群が同じように、オリジナル言語を学んだ人達の "正しい" 知識で表記されるべきだという流れが来るのは、歴史を繰り返しているものだと思います。
> 面白いところは、どこからどこまでがそのエリート主義にのって変化して、変化しないものがどれだけ残るか、ですよね。


私が疑問に思ったのは「楽天イーグルス」です。三木谷さんが「イーグル*ス*？イーグル*ズ*だろ！直しなさい！！（←個人的イメージです）」と言いそうな気がしたのです。


> 音楽は雑誌のライターさんに寄るところがかなり大きいと思います。


これも、山下達郎さんなら「え～、ライターさんはソング*ス*と書いている人が多いんだけど、（ｳﾌﾌ）正式にはソング*ズ*なんだよね。（←イメージです）」と言いそうな気がしました。


> 神戸のメリケン・パークだけは、アメリカン・パークになったりすることはないと信じていますが、他はどんどん修正されていく運命にあるのかもしれません。今の慣用表記がどれだけ残っていくんでしょう。


「メリケン」が「American」を意味することを理解するのに、私はかなり時間がかかりました。文字情報に支配されていたからです。理解できたときは膝を打ちました。ジョン万次郎が「yellow」に「ヤロー」とルビを振っていたと読んだことがあるのですが、これもかなり膝を打ちました。当時の人は文字からくるバイアスが少なかったのだと推察します。


> なお「濁音」→「清音」のご参考まで　http://home.alc.co.jp/db/owa/jpn_npa?sn=260


なるほど！説得力のある解説ですね。

思うに、「ッ」を作る場合、アクセントを置く必要があるため若干のエネルギーを使います。濁音も同様にエネルギーを使うので、連続させるのを嫌ったのではないでしょうか。


----------



## natrium

いつの間にか、「英語の日本語表記の変遷」という一般的な話になりましたが（それはそれで楽しいです）、それについては、大きな流れとしては、Tonkyさんが言われているように、「"正しい" 知識で表記されるべき」ということで、その方向に向かっていることは、あると思います。

ただ、だからこそ「楽天イーグルス」が納得いかなかったのです。ですから、外来語一般の表記とは別に、「複数形s」の場合の何か特別なルールがあるのかと疑問に思ったのです。

今、気がついたのですが、単純にホテルカリフォルニアの「イーグルス」の影響ですかね？つまり「イーグルス」ということで既に日本語に定着しているのかもしれませんね。

ただ、やはり三木谷さんが、「楽天イーグル*ス*？それじゃあ、ホテルカリフォルニアじゃねえか！訂正！！！（←個人的なイメージです）」と言いそうな気もするのですが。


----------



## natrium

> ということは、日本人の方は「ツク」と「ッグ」をきちんと分別して発音しているというこどでしょうか。それとも、単に表記が違うのでしょうか。
> nhk日本語発音アクセント辞典を聞きましたが、「ッグ」「ッド」は、濁って発音するケースもありますが、ほとんどの場合は「ック」「ット」と同じように聞こえます。


見落としていたので、レスポンスが遅れてしまいました。

たしかに、「表記」はともかく、「ック」と「ッグ」の「発音」については、あまり区別していない気もします。単純に、

「ック」→はっきり強く発音する→「ッグ」

ということのような気がします。音声学の詳しい知識はありませんが、/k/も/g/も同じ破裂音で、しかも日本語の場合は/ku/と無声音の/k/に有声音の/u/が続くので、/ku/と/gu/の違いはそれほど大きくないのかもしれませんね。

また日本語の場合、「文の最後はあいまいになる」という法則があると聞いたことがあります。たしかに、「今日は暑いですね。」も、最後の「～ね」はフェードアウトする感じで言われることが多です。もし、「今日は暑いです*ね*。」とはっきり言うと、「この人は元気いいなぁ。」という印象を受けます。

日本語アクセント辞典は「文」ではなく、「単語」の発音だと思うのですが、単語をひとつづつ発音しているのだとしたら、「文の最後はあいまいになる」という日本語の特徴が影響して、結局「ドック」のように言っているのかもしれません。憶測です。


----------



## Tonky

yangmuye said:


> 英語では、語頭と語末にある子音が無声音化しつつありますね。特に語頭では有声音が無気音、無声音が有気音になるのが普通です。（日本語もその傾向があるように感じます。）
> 語末では、完全に無声化することも結構あると思います。


なるほど、おもしろいですね。日本語では意識して使わないので(差別化してませんので)、無気音、有気音の別は全く考えに及びませんでした。今度じっくり聞いてみようと思います。聞いてもわからないかもしれませんが！



yangmuye said:


> ということは、日本人の方は「ツク」と「ッグ」をきちんと分別して発音しているというこどでしょうか。それとも、単に表記が違うのでしょうか。
> nhk日本語発音アクセント辞典を聞きましたが、「ッグ」「ッド」は、濁って発音するケースもありますが、ほとんどの場合は「ック」「ット」と同じように聞こえます。


日本人の「ック」「ッグ」や「ット」「ッド」は基本的にはかなり個人差が大きいのではないかと思っています。

例外もあります。プロレスなどでよく使われる「タッグを組む」の「タッグ」はかなり正確に「ッグ」と発音されていると思います。助詞「を」でわりと発音しやすくなるからかもしれませんが、「タックを組む」と聞いた記憶が全くありません。同じくプロレスで昔「ダイナマイト・キッド」と呼ばれたイギリス人レスラーがいましたが、彼の名前もはっきり「ッド」と発音されていたように記憶しています。同じく西部劇の「ビリー・ザ・キッド」もはっきりと「ッド」でした。また、「スモッグ」や「スクランブルエッグ」もたいていははっきりと濁音で発音されています。（が、「エッグノッグ」になると「エッグノック」と言ってる方も確かにいます。）

日本語教師の方はご自分で発音練習されている方もいらっしゃるので正確に発音するよう意識していると思いますが（nhkアクセント辞典の方は謎)、一般の方は、自分では濁音にしているつもりでそうなってない人も割といらっしゃると思います。が、どうでしょうねえ。全国渡り歩いて調査してみないとわからないかも。文字に書いて読ませたら、皆一所懸命ちゃんと読む努力しますので、なかなか自然な結果にならなさそうだし、調査するのも大変ですね。私自身は気をつけないと「ベット」「バック」と言ってしまいますが、全てそうだというわけでもありません。



natrium said:


> ただ、最近聞いたラジオで学者の方が「最近、日本人は桑田をkuwataではなく、kwataと発音している。」と言っていました。私たちが気がつかない内に、「母音弱体化計画」が進行中なのでしょうか。


昔話ばかりで恐縮ですが、テレビで漫才が流行り始めた頃、日本語のスピード化現象が非常に目立ちました。特にツービート(ビートたけし)の発話スピードは異常なほど速くて、私には時々聞き取れなかったほどです。今はもうテレビ番組全体の会話スピードが速くなってしまい、なんとも思わなくなってしまいましたが、思うにこのスピードが母音省略を誘発してきているかと思います。



natrium said:


> 私が疑問に思ったのは「楽天イーグルス」です。三木谷さんが「イーグル*ス*？イーグル*ズ*だろ！直しなさい！！（←個人的イメージです）」と言いそうな気がしたのです。
> 
> これも、山下達郎さんなら「え～、ライターさんはソング*ス*と書いている人が多いんだけど、（ｳﾌﾌ）正式にはソング*ズ*なんだよね。（←イメージです）」と言いそうな気がしました。





natrium said:


> ただ、だからこそ「楽天イーグルス」が納得いかなかったのです。ですから、外来語一般の表記とは別に、「複数形s」の場合の何か特別なルールがあるのかと疑問に思ったのです。
> 
> 今、気がついたのですが、単純にホテルカリフォルニアの「イーグルス」の影響ですかね？つまり「イーグルス」ということで既に日本語に定着しているのかもしれませんね。
> 
> ただ、やはり三木谷さんが、「楽天イーグル*ス*？それじゃあ、ホテルカリフォルニアじゃねえか！訂正！！！（←個人的なイメージです）」と言いそうな気もするのですが。


楽しいイメージをありがとうございます。ということで私の*妄想*では

山下達郎氏の場合、①一流な音楽家の方は耳がいいので、辞書や本来のルールなどといった権威に頼らなくとも、自分の耳で聞いたものを信じた結果、"songs" はどう聞いても[s]だから、ソング*ス*だ、という考え方、また、②「大衆音楽」という概念に拘りがあるイメージがあるので(マニアにも大衆にも受け入れられるけれども、「大衆」に迎合することなく、なおかつ「大衆」を念頭に数々のセッティングがなされているという感じ)、大衆に馴染みがあるのはやっぱりソング*ス*。ソングズだとなんとなく大衆を遠ざけそうな感じ？という考え方、もしくは「～グズ」という語感の悪さ(なんとなく)などで、故意の命名だと思ってしまいます。

三木谷氏の場合は、プロ野球参入表明でのライブドアとの対抗云々の下世話なメディア報道くらいでしか知りませんが、名称は担当者に任せたような気がします。いずれにせよ、意図的に「イーグルス」としたのなら、やはり大衆受けを狙ったのではないかと。大衆受けというと変な言い方ですが、大昔にイーグルスという球団があったと聞いたことがありますし、natriumさんの仰るようにホテルカリフォルニアのイーグルスもありますし、親しまれやすく、覚えられやすい、という事が第一条件としてあったのではないでしょうか。地域に根差した球団作りということをしきりに強調されていたように記憶しています。それはいわゆる「エリート主義」とは対極にある考え方ですので、「ズ」はありえないかも、と思ってしまいます。それまではバファロー*ズ*でしたし、他がファイターズ、マリーンズ、ベイスターズと「ズ」の新名が続いてましたし、なんとなくですが、やはり故意じゃないか、と。

しかし、そういえばなぜ「ビートルズ」は「ズ」なんでしょう。「ずーとるび」という漫才二人組みがいましたので、「ズ」と書いて「ス」と発音していた様子もなさそうですし、先入観のせいかもしれませんが、何度聞いてみてもなぜかこれは[s]って聞こえないです。(「ストーンズ」は「ン」の後なので「ズ」で自然なのですが。）


----------



## natrium

楽天の前にイーグルスという球団があったとは知りませんでした。googleで調べると、他にも「イーグルス」があるわあるわ。これだけ定着している中で「イーグルズ」にするのは少し勇気がいるかもしれませんね。ただ、逆に目立つ気もします。もう、英語の発音とは無関係に「イーグル*ズ*」のほうが際立って、強く聞こえる気もしてきました。そのうち、スポーツ紙の見出しに「楽天イーグル*ズ*！？ファンにとまどい」「三木谷社長の鶴の一声で」とか出てくれないかなと妄想してしまいました。マー君の「名称に関係なく、ぼくが育った球団であることに変わりありません。」のコメント付きで。そういえば、「ヤンキース」は「ス」ですね。

今回、「songs」や「dogs」が、実は/s/じゃないのかというTonkyさんの指摘は目から鱗でした。ただ、Tonkyさんも既に書かれていますが、「The songs are」なら、やはり/z/になるでしょうし、「どうやって発音するのですか？」と尋ねれば/z/で発音される気がします。

「『丁寧』はどう読むのですか？」と外国人に尋ねられたら、「て・い・ね・い」と答える日本人が多いのではないでしょうか。

そもそも、よく考えれば、「単数」「複数」を区別する必要が日本語にはないわけです。ですから、「イーグル」＋「ス/ズ」という発想自体が最初からなく、「Eagles」「Yankees」というひとつの単語をどうやって日本語で表すか、という個別の単語の問題なのかもしれません。ですから、「複数s」に関する日本語側のルールは、今後も形成されない気がしてきました。


----------

